# Angry Birds



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

Birds... they're pretty cool, especially waterfowl.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregzs, when I saw the title to this thread, I thought, "Oh, god, they're making an Angry Birds movie.", and I thought even less of humanity.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











Brutal.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Gregzs, when I saw the title to this thread, I thought, "Oh, god, they're making an Angry Birds movie.", and I thought even less of humanity.








YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

*Dracula owl*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2011)

The way this video ends! 


Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

Fingers, mice, what's the difference?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

Retro movie trailer tagline: "It's curiosity can kill you!"






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

*Talons*



DOMS said:


> The way this video ends!


 

Tennis uses raquets, not meathooks. Even babies like these look dangerous. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

The head was long gone.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

*Blue Heron*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

This is not Caddyshack!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Me tooo!*



DOMS said:


> Gregzs, when I saw the title to this thread, I thought, "Oh, god, they're making an Angry Birds movie.", and I thought even less of humanity.


 I thought the exact same thing!! LOL


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

The riverbank looked like someone destroyed a pillow after a few minutes. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

Gimme that! @ 2:20






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

Salmon run in Alaska






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

Fatality






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



This video could do with a spaghetti western soundtrack. 

It would be hilarious.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> This video could do with a spaghetti western soundtrack.
> 
> It would be hilarious.


 
The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly theme.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Surprised to see no Australian Magpies here. Every springtime they get super aggressive and swoop anything that goes near their nests. Kids going to school on main roads are a prime target and I swear these birds love the excitement. You can see them in trees on the lookout for new targets while they sharpen their beaks on the branches or power lines. They silently come from behind at about 70mph and crack unsuspecting victims in the back of the head.
I took some LSD and went for a stroll into nature not long ago and one smacked me in the back of the head during the peak of the trip. I nearly died of a heart attack on the spot.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Surprised to see no Australian Magpies here. Every springtime they get super aggressive and swoop anything that goes near their nests. Kids going to school on main roads are a prime target and I swear these birds love the excitement. You can see them in trees on the lookout for new targets while they sharpen their beaks on the branches or power lines. They silently come from behind at about 70mph and crack unsuspecting victims in the back of the head.
> I took some LSD and went for a stroll into nature not long ago and one smacked me in the back of the head during the peak of the trip. I nearly died of a heart attack on the spot.


 
Gonna get ya!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

Caption this.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn Molly! How do you stay thin?






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

not what i expected to see when i clicked this thread. good stuff!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

A reason to be angry...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2012)

Some big pigeons up in Alaska..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

its amazing game, and thanks for sharing all videos


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Bird invasion brings real-life horror to Kentucky city | Reuters

Bird invasion brings real-life horror to Kentucky city

Millions of birds have descended on a small Kentucky city this winter, fouling the landscape, scaring pets and raising the risk for disease in a real-life version of Alfred Hitchcock's horror film, "The Birds."The blackbirds and European starlings blacken the sky of Hopkinsville, Kentucky, before roosting at dusk, turn the landscape white with bird poop, and the disease they carry can kill a dog and sicken humans.

"I have seen them come in, and there are enough that if the sun is just right, they'll cloud your vision of the sun," said Hopkinsville-Christian County historian William Turner. "I estimate there are millions of them."
David Chiles, president of the Little River Audubon Society, said the fact that migratory flocks are roosting in the city rather than flying further south is tied to climate warming.

"The weather, the climate plays a big role," said Chiles, the bird enthusiast who also teaches biology at Hopkinsville High School.

"They somehow establish a roost south of where the ground is frozen solid," he explained. "They are ground feeders, feeding on leftover crops and insects. If the fields are frozen solid, they can't feed."

Although the birds have not turned on humans as in the classic 1963 Hitchcock movie featuring vicious attacks on people in a small northern California town, the city has taken defensive measures.
The south-central Kentucky city of 35,000 people, about an hour north of Nashville, has hired a pest control company to get rid of the interlopers.

Henry Jako, general manager of McGee Pest Control, said crews use air cannons and "bird-bangers" - similar to bottle rocket fireworks aimed into the trees where the birds roost.
The artillery attacks are disturbing some locals as well as the birds.

"It scares my little dog to death," said Christian County Judge-Executive Steve Tribble. "I don't know what it does other than move the birds from one tree to the next."
Jako said that in the worst-affected neighborhoods, multiple cannons and consecutive blasts are being used to keep the birds moving.
When they fly away, the birds leave behind a huge volume of excrement.

"I've got an apple tree that has almost turned white," Tribble said. "Any vehicle parked outside is covered up. I guess it's good for folks that have car washes."
Historian Turner said that the blackbird invasion this year is the worst he's witnessed since the late 1970s, when Hopkinsville suffered a similar bird blitz.

"We aren't seeing the temperatures go as low as zero like we used to. Now we very often don't even see temperatures in the teens around here," Jako said. "If the birds are comfortable, they are going to stay around," he added.
The birds also pose a serious health hazard because their droppings can carry a fungal disease called histoplasmosis, which can cause lung infections and symptoms similar to pneumonia, according to the Centers for Disease Control website.

"It does become a matter of public health," said Dr. Wade Northington, director of the Murray State University Breathitt Veterinary Center, an animal disease diagnostic facility whose territory covers a 200-mile (322-km) radius from Hopkinsville, including parts of Tennessee, Illinois and Indiana.

"The blackbirds are able to harbor this organism ... so it can be shed in their droppings and it becomes a problem, especially where they tend to roost in extremely high numbers," he said.
It can cause illness in humans, and is particularly dangerous for people with compromised immune systems or respiratory ailments, he said. It can be fatal for canines.

Turner, who suffered histoplasmosis decades ago after excavating family property that once held a chicken coop, describes the disease as debilitating. "I didn't have any energy, and I didn't have much appetite and lost weight," he said.
The droppings contaminate the soil, making it unhealthy for years. It is a worry for dog owners, said Northington.

"It can be very expensive and take months to get it arrested and get an animal cured from it," Northington said. "The disease is very prevalent in our area."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)

Streaming eagles: Webcam turns chicks into stars | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Baby Ostriches Dance Around in Circles


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Realistic Looking Dinosaur Chases Frightened Japanese Office Workers

Realistic Looking Dinosaur Chases Frightened Japanese Office Workers

A couple of Japanese office workers received the fright of their lives when each of them were pranked by a man dressed in an animatronic dinosaur costume (part 2). Both individuals were casually making their way down a hallway, when all of the sudden a velociraptor runs around the corner and relentlessly chases them down.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hungry-bea...owning-crow-before-he-goes-back-to-his-lunch/

A hungry bear at the Budapest Zoo, seemingly tired of the squawking of a drowning crow, grudgingly pulled the noisy bird out of the water by its wing before he surprisingly turned his attention back to his lunch of fruit and vegetables. The stunned crow took a moment to recover, but appeared to be okay at the end of this really interesting video posted by Aleksander Medves.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2015)

Incredible footage of an eagle's dizzying flight from the tallest building in the world was captured Saturday, thanks to a tiny camera attached to the bird's back.

Darshan the white-tailed eagle swooped more than 2,700 down from the top of Dubai?s Burj Khalifa skyscraper to his trainer on the ground.

The Sony Action Cam Mini camera strapped on Darshan captured the entire amazing flight from a bird?s-eye view.

The expedition was organized by the Freedom Conservation group to raise awareness for endangered birds of prey and to encourage conservation.

The group claims it is the highest-ever recorded bird flight from a man-made structure.

Watch Darshan's incredible descent below (if you're not afraid of heights).

http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/03/15/watch-birds-eye-view-eagle-descending-worlds-tallest-building


----------



## BigRed1987 (Apr 2, 2015)

ha this is great


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/turkey-car-crash-texas-roadkill-dashcam/

Newsflash: If you hit a turkey with your car while driving 95-miles-per-hour both the bird and your car are going to end up wrecked. But why take my word for it when you can watch the video above from a dashboard mounted camera showing a turkey (and car) getting demolished by a driver cruising at speeds of 95mph.

It all happens so quickly. He?s speeding along some road in Texas, somewhere near Lockhart and Austin (according to that road sign when he hits the turkey), when that bird jumps out into the road and turns into vapor in an instant. The driver shared his video on Reddit along with these pictures of the aftermath:

One moment there?s a turkey, the next moment there?s two feathers and some turkey mist floating in the air. Life is so very precious, bros.

Watch that final fleeting moment of life once more in GIF, and then go rage this weekend knowing at any moment life could make you the turkey:


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2015)

Sassy birds






http://sassybirds.tumblr.com/


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thought this was the angry birds app game lol.  But wow, those birds are angry!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2019)

EAGLE RESCUE, REHAB, AND RELEASE - Sitka Alaska

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B3cdAkyE_4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2019)

White bellbird: listen to the world's loudest bird call

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvK-DujvpSY


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh man, I forgot about this thread.  Keep it going.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 25, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> White bellbird: listen to the world's loudest bird call
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvK-DujvpSY



Hah...I saw that yesterday too.


----------

